# finishing prices in the Toronto Area.



## calimoi (Jun 1, 2010)

Hey guys, after being unable to find a job here in the area, I had choose to do what I know the best.. Drywall .... I would like to know some prices around the Halton Area ... for hanging, finishing and texture... God bless you guys for any information provide !!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Tree fiddy


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

If,n it don,t work out try being a chef?


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

I understand that photography pays really good.


----------



## rebel20 (Jun 4, 2009)

Try this question after 100 posts you might I say might get a respectable answer:hammer::hammer:


----------



## calimoi (Jun 1, 2010)

Any replies please have in mind that United States life style and economical infrastructure it is VERY different in comparison with Canada.. This market is very competetive ( there is only 45 million of habitants total in the whole country) compare to the States ( more than 300 million ) , so this means more expenses to pay to our govermental entities and of course less money in a regular house hold...
I do appreciate the jokes , take me away from my "ansiety attacks" and depresion.

But please do not replay if you are not living in this area or at least working in the Province of Ontario..

Best regards, 

calimoi.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Four fiddy


----------



## Saul_Surfaces (Jan 8, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> I understand that photography pays really good.


seriously!?! Thanks for the tip Captain!!! Maybe I should redo my business cards to read "drywalling, photography, and hanging planter weeding"!!!


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Saul_Surfaces said:


> seriously!?! Thanks for the tip Captain!!! Maybe I should redo my business cards to read "drywalling, photography, and hanging planter weeding"!!!


No doubt,, I love that reply. 

See ,,, we are drywallers !!! Don't ya think????

I do drywall cause that is what I LOVE to do. Ifin your in it for JUST the bucks,,,,, try someting else. 

If I wasn't a drywaller,,,, I'd be,,,,,, ashamed of myself !!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

calimoi said:


> Any replies please have in mind that United States life style and economical infrastructure it is VERY different in comparison with Canada.. This market is very competetive ( there is only 45 million of habitants total in the whole country) compare to the States ( more than 300 million ) , so this means more expenses to pay to our govermental entities and of course less money in a regular house hold...
> I do appreciate the jokes , take me away from my "ansiety attacks" and depresion.
> 
> But please do not replay if you are not living in this area or at least working in the Province of Ontario..
> ...



More people doesn't mean lower taxes. We don't get a group rate. Your taxes are higher because you subscribe to a Socialist hellthcare system that your banks and provinces have discover you cannot afford. One estimated it will cost 70% of the provincial budget to pay for healthcare alone. 

We've been asleep at the wheel here, too. But the Canucks have been dozing longer. Time to elect fiscally responsible leadership.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

calimoi said:


> Any replies please have in mind that United States life style and economical infrastructure it is VERY different in comparison with Canada.. This market is very competetive ( there is only 45 million of habitants total in the whole country) compare to the States ( more than 300 million ) , so this means more expenses to pay to our govermental entities and of course less money in a regular house hold...
> I do appreciate the jokes , take me away from my "ansiety attacks" and depresion.
> 
> But please do not replay if you are not living in this area or at least working in the Province of Ontario..
> ...


So your asking Capitalist's how to help a socialist ????

And you are offended by our replys ???

HeeHee,,Hoh Hoh, Haw Haw....etc etc.

Perhaps you should just get the Government to pass a law saying you should be able to make as much money as you want too. Just a thought.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Aye, aye Capn! 

We have that pesky Davis-bacon law here. You know, where a friggin book tells us what we must pay. And the pirates who take the contract, screw the worker while collecting the wage for himself, his wife, son-in-law, etc. 

I refuse to bid these prevailing wage jobs. I am not yet a Communist. Just like the oil regulators, NLRB is looking the other way.


----------

